# How to find the apprixmate age of pigeons



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Is there any method through we can find the age of Pigeon, like by count feathers of wing, what is scale of age measurement like people say 2 KALI, 3 KALI pigeon


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sorry if the bird hasn't been banded, theres no way to find out the exact age of a pigeon after it becomes old I.e, one year of age until it passes its prime.
The "Kali" thing works for first couple of months of a pigeon's life. Once it passes an year,hard to tell its exact age.


----------



## PamperedPigeon (Sep 23, 2014)

Newbie here and still trying to learn terminologies...what is a "kali"?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

"Kali" are primary feathers that pigeons have. Kali is a hindi/punjabi word for primary feathers which YBs renew as they age.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Can the labs tell us age? Archeologists?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can spot an older pigeon by the cere, they seem to have larger lumpier ceres than young pigeons with the smooth even pinkish cere.


----------

